# Leroy shaved down



## tokipoke (Sep 3, 2011)

Leroy has gone from a Continental, to a Miami with heart rosettes, and now all shaved down (previous pics in grooming thread)! - all in a short time frame. I am looking forward to bathing and drying now and starting coat growth all over again. The reason I shaved him down is because he was going through horrendous coat change. He looks like a naked deer.


----------



## TTUSpoo (Oct 29, 2011)

Neekid dogs are so much easier to take care of! Plus how fun to start with a clean slate  Leroy is still quite the handsome man . Love his ears- so perfect!


----------



## Tymaca (Oct 13, 2011)

tokipoke said:


> Leroy has gone from a Continental, to a Miami with heart rosettes, and now all shaved down (previous pics in grooming thread)! - all in a short time frame. I am looking forward to bathing and drying now and starting coat growth all over again. The reason I shaved him down is because he was going through horrendous coat change. He looks like a naked deer.


He still looks super cute!


----------



## tokipoke (Sep 3, 2011)

I guess you'd call his haircut a short kennel clip with natural feet. I'm going to let his face and feet grow out... we'll see how far that goes before it drives me nuts! At least he has some hair on his TK! I've been rubbing in cedar oil in his hair to repel fleas. He smells like he has musky cologne on. At first the smell was over-powering but now I like it! It also makes his hair very curly like he has pomade in it!


----------

